# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  Galaxy y s5360 white screen problem

## gsm_bouali

*Galaxy y s5360 white screen*

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي فيصل

----------


## djoma

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

